# where is water coming from



## mskml (Dec 4, 2016)

leased an 2014 rogue sl in may 2014--
recently returned from vacation of one week- car was parked in drive way- upon entering car--noticed condensation on windshield- ceiling of car wet visors and all- and carpet on both driver and passenger sides were wet. moon roof had not been open.
took to Nissan service center- who informed me that it could be the drainage tubes from the moon roof were clogged-which is not uncommon- after sitting in the repair waiting room for and hour - I was informed that they would have to keep my car- that it was not the drainage tubes and they did not know where the water was coming in from.--
so I was given a loaner with the information that they would probably resolve issue by the end of the day or Saturday.
Saturday comes around I contact service department and I am told- that they had to put a call into the corporate service dept-because they really have no idea what the problem is.
has anyone had this problem--


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure if you read other posts but you should find this interesting.
http://www.nissanforums.com/2008-nissan-rogue/200257-2014-rogue-sl-factory-leak.html

What is frustrating is none of the posters ever bothered telling others what the actual problem and fix might be. My guess is the sunroof seal is defective to the point it lets a flow of water in during a heavy storm that overwhelms the drains and spills over. It gets into the roof lining, goes down the sides and accumulates under your carpeting. This is a big long term deal. You most likely end up with mold, rusted out floorboards and potential electrical issues. Lucky for you its leased. Not so lucky will be the second owner.

And if its not a sunroof seal, I would think it has to be related to a seal around the windshield, possibly at the base of the cowling. Only other possibility I can think would be that one of the bolts holding the roof rails is missing so there is a hole letting water in.

If you can consider starting the Lemon Law process. Re the service adviser having never heard of it-- I am sorry but this is the corportate line with every problem affecting one of their vehicles even if that same dealer serviced 50 of them the week before for the same reason. Its such a stupid little lie as they lose all credibility it my eyes when they do this. But then corporate communication is not about honesty, its about avoiding liability...


----------

